# car advise on buying used cars in dubai



## rosco

Hi looking at buying a car out here.

still not fully decided whether it will be a new car or a used car. 

there are loads of cars on dubizzle.

is there any particular advice for buying the cars etc avoiding being conned. 

I read the lengthy advice on the selling cars on the forum which has greatly helped.

the finance will be through mefco so chance of being conned is reduced as they required passport copy, driving licence and reg card copies of sellar. 

I am not 100% if they do checks if there is finance on the car already, if there is how can I check is that my responsibilty when I buy the car.

so far tried to look at 2 cars. both dodgy. 

first I arranged to meet twice. first he messed my about second he didnt answer calls when I was waiting.

second - said he was selling car as he was leaving the country, then he states that he is looking for an appartment in discovery gardens


----------



## Aussiephil

Some good general advice on buying a car...

How to Buy a Car in Dubai

Don't know about avoiding the dodgy ones though..


----------



## rosco

Aussiephil said:


> Some good general advice on buying a car...
> 
> How to Buy a Car in Dubai
> 
> Don't know about avoiding the dodgy ones though..



cheers phil 

good article.


----------



## inkaxr

*Where to get a good deal on a used 4x4*

Hi,
i'm interested in buying a used 4x4 (japanese-make only) and am wondering if anyone knows of a reliable place to get one. I have looked at the dubizzle website, but also heard of a place in the desert where you can buy used cars? 
does anyone have any pointers, things to look out for etc....?
many thanks for any leads,
inka


----------



## Yoga girl

rosco said:


> Hi looking at buying a car out here.
> 
> still not fully decided whether it will be a new car or a used car.
> 
> there are loads of cars on dubizzle.
> 
> is there any particular advice for buying the cars etc avoiding being conned.
> 
> I read the lengthy advice on the selling cars on the forum which has greatly helped.
> 
> the finance will be through mefco so chance of being conned is reduced as they required passport copy, driving licence and reg card copies of sellar.
> 
> I am not 100% if they do checks if there is finance on the car already, if there is how can I check is that my responsibilty when I buy the car.
> 
> so far tried to look at 2 cars. both dodgy.
> 
> first I arranged to meet twice. first he messed my about second he didnt answer calls when I was waiting.
> 
> second - said he was selling car as he was leaving the country, then he states that he is looking for an appartment in discovery gardens



Hi there

good luck car hunting. If you want a second hand car I can suggest two things.
1. buy it directly from second hand showrooms and have it checked out
2. if you buy from private owners check all the documents are there including all previous ownership details etc and TAKE the car TO A MECHANIC to have it fully checked out. It might cost you a little more but it is well worth it!

good luck


----------



## Gingerness

I am selling my car BMW 120I full options, 25000 km, 2005 for 65 ooo. Please PM if interested.

We are also leaving Dubai and it is actually our second car that we are selling. First car has just gone a few days ago.

It is very simple how to buy a second hand car, the only thing you have to check what people are saying or trust them if they look reliable.
About the loan, before you go for transferring the car on your name in Al Barsha, they will ask the seller for bank clearance letter. So you have to make sure the owner shows it to you...

On the other hand, it is normally buyers that mess up with cars, so it is sellers responcibility that he gets cash for his car and no cheques...


----------



## ComS

inkaxr said:


> Hi,
> i'm interested in buying a used 4x4 (japanese-make only) and am wondering if anyone knows of a reliable place to get one. I have looked at the dubizzle website, but also heard of a place in the desert where you can buy used cars?
> does anyone have any pointers, things to look out for etc....?
> many thanks for any leads,
> inka


The used place in the desert would be Al-Aweer, there are a LOT of dealers there and its very daunting tracking down a parcitular car and if the car is imported i.e non gcc specs I would REALLY suggest you have the vin checked via carfax as there seem to be some flood damaged cars and what not floating about. You could drive around for hours and not find anything. Most of the dealers have the cars covered up in the day time due to the heat in the summer so go in the afternoon after 5 if you do plan on going. I have found the prices there a bit above average personally. 

My first car when I moved a couple months ago was from there and I wasn't happy with it as something didn't seem right and since then have bought and sold 2 cars so have learnt quite a bit about the process. One from Exotic Cars (it's worth just popping in there to see some of the amazing cars they have lying about if you are a car fan) and the other privately. 4x4 motors are also a big name and I have friends who have bought from them but keep in mind most of their cars are US specs - not that it matters but I have found you will have a tougher time selling it privately as people seem to prefer GCC spec cars, however 4x4 will buy your car back.

The best place I have personally found is Gulf News classified section if you are looking for a car, a lot of them are dealers but a few private people advertise on there as well - the same goes for Dubizzle although a lot of time wasters on there. 

The easiest way to get a car tested is to submit the car for a "Shamil" test, this is usually done before registration but can also be requested at a cost of AED 250 at any time it checks everything thats required to prove the car is "road worthy" its a bit general but good enough and is used by most dealers.  This is usually paid for by the person requesting it. It is available at "Tasjeel" stations across Dubai.


If you need any more advice/help feel free to ask.


----------



## inkaxr

ComS said:


> The used place in the desert would be Al-Aweer, there are a LOT of dealers there and its very daunting tracking down a parcitular car and if the car is imported i.e non gcc specs I would REALLY suggest you have the vin checked via carfax as there seem to be some flood damaged cars and what not floating about. You could drive around for hours and not find anything. Most of the dealers have the cars covered up in the day time due to the heat in the summer so go in the afternoon after 5 if you do plan on going. I have found the prices there a bit above average personally.
> 
> My first car when I moved a couple months ago was from there and I wasn't happy with it as something didn't seem right and since then have bought and sold 2 cars so have learnt quite a bit about the process. One from Exotic motors (it's worth just popping in there to see some of the amazing cars they have lying about if you are a car fan) and the other privately. 4x4 motors are also a big name and I have friends who have bought from them but keep in mind most of their cars are US specs - not that it matters but I have found you will have a tougher time selling it privately as people seem to prefer GCC spec cars, however 4x4 will buy your car back.
> 
> The best place I have personally found is Gulf News classified section if you are looking for a car, a lot of them are dealers but a few private people advertise on there as well - the same goes for Dubizzle although a lot of time wasters on there.
> 
> The easiest way to get a car tested is to submit the car for a "Shamil" test, this is usually done before registration but can also be requested at a cost of AED 250 at any time it checks everything thats required to prove the car is "road worthy" its a bit general but good enough and is used by most dealers. This is usually paid for by the person requesting it. It is available at "Tasjeel" stations across Dubai.
> 
> 
> If you need any more advice/help feel free to ask.


Thank you very much! this is a huge help. will let you know if i have any other questions. thanks so much again, inka.


----------



## inkaxr

Thank you very much! this is a huge help. will let you know if i have any other questions. thanks so much again, inka.


----------



## ComS

No problemo, what car were you thinking about? You looked at anything yet ? I have a thing for changing cars so have been keeping a close eye on prices since May.

Oh btw, if on dubizzle if the location says "Ras Al Khor" its 99% a dealer in Al Aweer.


----------



## Gingerness

Now I would like to ask which sources you would guys recommend to advertise in to sell the car :help:


:hippie:


----------



## ACoz2000

I have bought and sold a few used cars over here and also bought brand new, all I can say is you may well enquire about brand new cars, they are cheaper than you may expect and if mefco is financing they are more likely to be very easily sorted out. new cars can be bought for around AED 40-50k depending on the type of course, I got my wife a brand new Hyundai Tucson for 56k, if you wait until ramadan you will get special offers too, its only a few weeks away.

If you are 'hell bent' on buying used, Al Futtaim Motors are generally reputed as being reliable and have a big stock of motors of all different types (Not only Toyotas / Lexus). Word of advice!!! Before buying, take down the chasis number and engine number, go to the brand of car service depatment work shop and ask them to give you the maintenence history, they won't give you a copy but they will tell you verbally what has been officially done by them and when, they also list the mileage so you know if it has been doctor'd! (Common here apparently!).

Last advice, if you buy from a used car dealer and agree for work to be done on the car, do not accept the vehicle until it has been done and dont be swayed to take it on a promise that they will sort it out 'next week' because they won't Offroad Motors on Sh Zayed Road (Now 4x4 Motors) had me waiting over a year for a spare key for a range rover I bought and even when I did get the key it wouldn't work because it was not programmed! Stick to ya guns!


----------



## ComS

Gingerness said:


> Now I would like to ask which sources you would guys recommend to advertise in to sell the car :help:
> 
> 
> :hippie:



Gulf News would be the best (although I think your Bimmer is already in there if im not mistaken), your local supermarket or Dubizzle if you have the patience - you could even try Souq.com but imo its a waste of time. Also don't forget BMW Club UAE - http://bmwclubuae.com/forum/index.php they have a classified section too. IMO the price you are asking is slightly high.

If you are in a hurry you can always offload your can at any of the dealers around as you will get cash for it, but they will expect you to sell it to them below market value.


----------



## Gingerness

ComS said:


> Gulf News would be the best (although I think your Bimmer is already in there if im not mistaken), IMO the price you are asking is slightly high.


Hi and thanks very much for the information.
What in your opinion would be a fair price for this car keeping in mind it is full options (leather, CD changer, sunroof), done only 25000 km and was bought less than 2 years ago from AGMC for 100 K? 
:car:


----------



## ComS

Gingerness said:


> Hi and thanks very much for the information.
> What in your opinion would be a fair price for this car keeping in mind it is full options (leather, CD changer, sunroof), done only 25000 km and was bought less than 2 years ago from AGMC for 100 K?
> :car:


Spoke to a dealer friend of mine and he said that you'd be looking at about 35k from them (ouch!!) and around 50-55 mark if sold privately, again depends on a lot of factors and you might get more depending on the buyer.

Have to tried contacting AGMC ? they advertise everywhere that they will buy your car back at a higher price..


----------



## Xpat

rosco i dont know if you are stil looking for cars......here's soe advice, try not buying german cars other than mercedes as it will be pain in the arse to fix it and heat here reduces the life of most cars....... buy japanese


----------



## Chips

I bought a car last week and after looking through Dubizzle etc, settled on buying from a used dealer. Paid lil bit more, but seemed to get peace of mind. I did spend a whole day at the used car complex out towards Ras Al Khor. Has everything on offer, although some of the dealers...well you know. Worth a trip over all the same (when the sun goes down!!!) Some good bargains to be had.


----------



## Gingerness

Thank you ComS, you are a great help :clap2:

Going to AGMC tomorrow, spoke to them on the phone already :car: 
such a bad time for selling cars, moreover, I love my car so much and hate to sell it, but i am relocating to another country so have no choice...


----------

